# Anyone's dog's shed AFTER they are on RAW?



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I was just wondering as I noticed a bunch of loose hairs laying on Lou's back tonight that she never had before and took out the shed brush and got a TON of hair off of her. 

She is almost 6 months so may be an age thing, I know pups and kittens don't shed much at a young age. She has been on raw for about 3 weeks with a few days inbetween where she has had the kibble and canned food for various reasons. 

She WAS on kibble TOTW and canned tripe the past few days because I had to board her sat-mon but I wouldn't think her coat would react this fast and she didn't shed at all before the raw or during. 

I was just curious of all of your experiences. It's funny because I was just telling Denali in another thread that Lou doesn't shed at all and tonight I got this out of her and could get more if I tried harder but decided to give her a break!


----------



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Starry,

I can't say about the age thing (bad memory!) but I will add that I have not noticed MORE shedding than normal. Don't know if that helps but thats my experience and we have just started within the past 3 weeks...

maybe her system is just getting rid of the old, to make way for the new? : )


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I do not think that eating RAW would cause her to not shed at all. It may cause a healthier coat and reduce shedding but I guarentee you, she still will shed some.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, Jerzey till sheds. I don't know how her shedding was before raw since it was winter when we started (she was a puppy last summer and didn't even have her adult coat at the time) and dogs shed very little during that time. If you want to reduce shedding get a furminator. I have noticed that that thing really _does_ help cut back on the shedding.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I have one of those brushes made for shedding, the fine tooth ones that look almost like clippers. I guess it's just her age  I was thinking she may not ever shed until tonight LOL Because I haven't even found ONE black hair in the house until I saw the loose hairs on her back and brushed her with the shedding brush! 

I am not opposed to dog hair or shedding, just was amazed how much I got off of her when before I couldn't even get one brushfull!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

When I switched my female to raw at 6 months old, she completely shed her old coat and grew in a new soft, shiny, healthy one. That may be what is happening.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

hmmm ahlamarana, that could be since she has not shed one hair that I saw until 3 weeks after raw (now) Her coat has always been pretty shiny but I am interested to see if her coat will change now


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Is she spayed?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

No, not yet, she is only 5 months old. I was going to wait until she is 6 mo. or so


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Furminator and shedding blades simply strip off the outer coat. My guys rarely shed but if I used one of those I'd get that much hair, too.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't like the furminator. Anything with short teeth isn't going to penetrate the outer coat. Try using a grooming rake, with widely spaced long teeth instead. That reaches in and gets the undercoat. I even use a plastic human comb sometimes:


----------

